# Leon Bailey



## 7vinte (6 Aprile 2018)

Classe '97,ala sinistra,grandissimo talento del Bayer Leverkusen. Costa circa 40 milioni ma è da prendere assolutamente. È quello che ci serve:dribbling,velocità,15 gol in canna.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Classe '97,ala sinistra,grandissimo talento del Bayer Leverkutsen. Costa circa 40 milioni ma è da prendere assolutamente. È quello che ci serve:dribbling,velocità,15 gol in canna.


Lui e Chiesa e fasce sistemate per 13 anni


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Lui e Chiesa e fasce sistemate per 13 anni



Concordo.

Leon Bailey mio preferito in assoluto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Aprile 2018)

C'è già questo http://www.milanworld.net/leon-bailey-vt42041.html

Chiudere [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]


----------



## 7vinte (6 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> C'è già questo http://www.milanworld.net/leon-bailey-vt42041.html
> 
> Chiudere [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]



Non sapevo


----------

